# Anyone know where to find a Gto?



## brodg (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone know where to find a gto that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. I am looking for a project gto that is in between a 1965 and 1970 that runs and drives. And I dont want one all done up but just want it in one piece. What I was looking to spend is like 3,300 or 3,500 but depending on the condition I will be willing too pay 5k. If you know where there's one it would be great if you could reply to this post and let me know.
Thanks, Bill


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Bill 

I would look on craigslist in your area.


But the running kind you speak of may be rare at the price point you are looking for.

I just got a barn find for 2500 with rust in the usual places but anticipate getting it running with few entailments if I can.

Here are some examples in my area and as you can see price is kind of asymmetrical.

1970 GTO Tempest Ram Air III

1969 GTO

1966 Pontiac Gto

1969 Pontiac GTO This one is a run & drive

1968 GTO Project

This should give you a sample of my area but good luck :cheers


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Good luck finding a running driving anything for that price. That being said one in tulsa for 3500 on craigslist.


----------



## brodg (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks you guys and jackanapes I have been looking all over on craigslist for a gto. I have been looking for about 2 or 3 months now and i can't seem to find a lot. But anyways thanks for the info.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I searched for years to find the right one. Don't give up hope!


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

brodg said:


> Thanks you guys and jackanapes I have been looking all over on craigslist for a gto. I have been looking for about 2 or 3 months now and i can't seem to find a lot.


Yeah it may take some time. The other things to do is like on that show american pickers you just drive around and see what is out by the barn. You could go to swap meets and some car shows will have something for sale there but not likely at your price point. Essentially if you find one that is street-able and inspectable then miraculous things do happen but keep up hope. Also try this site: eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) - Post & Search Free Local Classified Ads. along with any local auto trader and newspaper type publications.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll keep my eye out for something out this way. I'm between Williamsport and Harrisburg.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Kind of shocked me, weird that they are mostly 68's but there are a couple up here in the rust belt.

1968 Pontiac GTO Hdtp 400 4bbl 4 speed PHS documented

1968 Pontiac GTO

1968 GTO

1972 gto clone


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I spent 5K a couple years ago on this in northern California. A little steep, but I had been looking for close to a year and got tired of looking. Had to drive 5 hours to get it. But look at her now. It is well worth it. And thankfully I'm not done.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

for 5k you will be HARD pressed to find a car that both runs AND drives. As Rukee said he searched for YEARS and that was some time ago, keep saving your $$$ so when you do find a car you dont miss out on it. Just look on ebay to see what you get for 5k these days,unfortunately its not much. Hope you get lucky though.


----------



## brodg (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks you guys for all of the help and advice. Kjk990 I will keep on looking in my area for the right car. Also 68GTO4004Spd I will take kjk's advice again and mabybe I will drive a little to get the right car. But once again thanks you guys for the help on trying to get a goat.
Thanks, Bill


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

For 5k in CA, I have seen nothing but gutted roller body shells with no glass, interiors, or drivetrain. For 7k, I have seen core cars that did not run, but were complete and needed a full restoration. These were all '64-'67 cars. '68-'70's come cheaper, but not by much. The cheapest running/driving/ needing a lot of work real GTO's I've seen in CA go for about 10k at the lowest. The days of running/driving 5k early GTO's was about 15 years ago in my neck of the woods......


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Tell ya what. You beat this deal and I'll be amazed.

GTO 1966


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There yuh go. A quickie "competition orange" paint job, a push bar, and some Vector mags and you're all set!!


----------

